# Pheasants To Be Released



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

XENIA, OH  Approximately 500 ring-necked pheasants will be released on four southwest Ohio public hunting areas according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.* 
More...

More...


----------

